# Bellator FC 73



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator featherweight champion Pat Curran (17-4 MMA, 7-1 BFC) will attempt to make the first defense of his title when he meets season-four tournament champ Patricio "Pitbull" Freire (17-1 MMA, 5-1 BFC).
> 
> The title bout is set for Bellator 73, which takes place Aug. 24 as the finale of the promotion's "Summer Series" series of events.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28900/cha...bull-freire-set-for-bellator-73-on-aug-24.mma


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

This fight is going to kick ass. Two of the most exciting guys outside of the UFC


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These fights have started, already into the prelims, but you can watch them all at their site mmajunkie says, even the main card:



> Watch tonight's Bellator 73 event live on MMAjunkie.com at 6:20 p.m. ET
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Aug 24, 2012 at 6:00 pm ET
> You can watch a live web stream of tonight's Bellator 73 event live on MMAjunkie.com beginning at 6:20 p.m. ET (3:20 p.m. PT).
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/30356/wat...event-live-on-mmajunkie-com-at-620-p-m-et.mma


----------

